# Marlboro in talks to acquire large percentage of Juul



## daniel craig (3/12/18)

Altria Group Inc. is in talks to take a significant minority stake in e-cigarette startup Juul Labs Inc., according to people familiar with the matter, a move that could give the Marlboro maker greater access to a rapidly growing but increasingly controversial segment of the nicotine market.

No deal is imminent, the people said, but should there be one it would be big: Closely held Juul, a three-year-old company based in San Francisco with more than 1,000 employees, was valued at $16 billion in a funding round this summer.

Juul’s rapid growth—it had $1.8 billion in retail sales in the year ended Nov. 17, according to Nielsen data cited by Wells Fargo—has made it one of the most valuable U.S. startups, but it has drawn criticism because of its products’ popularity with teens.

A tie-up would represent a major reordering of the cigarette industry, which is being roiled by technological innovation and new government regulations.

Any deal is likely several weeks away, one of the people said, and there might not be one at all.

Juul is the dominant e-cigarette player with vaporizers resembling USB sticks and refill pods containing nicotine-laced liquid. Its sweet flavors, including mango and cucumber, are popular with middle-school and high-school students.

The company says it is targeting adult smokers, which threatens Altria’s lucrative but shrinking cigarette business. Nearly 38 million, or 15.5%, of American adults smoked traditional cigarettes in 2016, down from 20.9% in 2005, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Altria’s stock had declined nearly 20% over the past year as the company grappled with declines in traditional smokers and a potential U.S. ban on menthol cigarettes. It still has a market value of more than $100 billion.

Altria also sells e-cigarettes, but Juul has leapfrogged it and traditional rivals like British American Tobacco PLC, which makes Camel and Newport cigarettes, in the roughly $2.8 billion U.S. e-cigarette retail market.

*Full article available at: https://www.wsj.com/articles/altria...inority-stake-in-juul-labs-sources-1543438776 *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (3/12/18)

That's an interesting gamble considering what a hard-on the FDA has for restricting JUUL. If the FDA pushes ahead with a flavour ban, JUUL's stock will tank. Although Altria buying in would give JUUL access to their legal department who has tons of experience dealing with regulators. So the FDA will groan at the prospect of having to wade through another 2 million page PMTA application from Altria, as happened with iQOS. The heavy hitters are coming to the party, interesting times ahead.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/12/18)

I love when big tobacco helps me know which companies not to buy from

Reactions: Like 1


----------

